# My sister's kindle is dead :(



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

The kindle I gave my sister as a gift is dead. This is what it shows even when we turn it off. What should I do now?


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Im sorry. RIP Imagine hearing "TAPS"


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow..what happened? Just suddenly like that? Is it still under warranty?


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

call CS right away.  how long ago did you give it to your sis?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

She hasn't used it for three days. I bought it from someone over here. I don't know if it's under warranty, probably not. She's really depressed.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

still call customer service and see what they say.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

What should I tell them? Thanks you guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried a reset?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know when it was originally purchased?  Chances are it is not a year old, and if so is still under warranty, I believe, even though you bought it used.  They (Amazon) should be able to tell you based on it's serial number if you can't get that info from the person who you bought it from.  With luck they'll send you a replacement for free.  

It probably really is broken, but before you call be sure you've charged it fully and done a hard reset with the paperclip in the hole in back.  At least you want to be able to say you tried that before calling them.  And be honest:  tell 'em you loved your Kindle, and you got a used one for sis and she loves it and is devastated that it's broken.  I expect they'll take care of you.

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh that is a bummer. If you bought it here, it is probably still under warranty. Mine was only 6 months old when I finally decided I needed the K2. Good luck.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So very very sorry to hear about this.  Please let us know how it turns out. 
deb


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes...hopefully it's still under warranty. I'd try all those suggestions before calling CS. Good luck and let us know the outcome.*


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I purchased a used one from ebay and it started freezing and stuff after a couple of days.  They (Amazon) looked up the serial number and it was under warranty.  They sent me a new one with no questions.  Good luck!  Hope it is still under warranty. 

I did tell them I got it from ebay


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you contacted the person you bought it from, not that they are responsible.  But I think they would know if it is still under warranty.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I emailed the guy who sold it to me. And it's still under warranty! Yey! He was nice enough to send me the invoice when he purchased it. I'll be calling CS asap. Thanks guys!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cool beans. Let us know how you make out with CS *


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know if the person knew what he was talking about but he said he can't do anything since I didn't buy it from amazon and that the person who sold it to me should be the one calling them. Should I call again?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

People who bought theirs from e-bay have had theirs replaced.  I don't think they know what they're talking about.  Call again.
deb


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, I sent an email to CS and I'm going to try calling again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Use the 'call me back' option. . . .you'll get a faster response, I bet.

Ann


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I called the Kindle CS and they're sending me a replacement. It should be here by tuesday. Just had to pay for the one-day shipping. Whew, can't wait to tell my sister.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, my mistake was calling the Amazon customer service. I didn't know they had their own customer service just for the kindle. Now, I know.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fantastic news!*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So happy for your sister.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a very good point about calling Kindle CS.  There is an old thread somewhere about that somewhere.  I'll try to find it.
deb


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My sister is happy now.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

That is such great news!


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

For future reference, if anyone else's Kindle dies and it's *not* under warranty, please let me know. I'd be interested in buying it off of you (though not for nearly the full price), as I want to crack one open and poke around.  

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

C.K., you might want to post that notice in the Kindle market place forum too. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

That is good news. So glad to hear you are getting replacement.    Will that replacement be K1 or K2? Someone said she had K1 but got K2 for replacement  I think.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice story with a happy ending!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> That is good news. So glad to hear you are getting replacement.  Will that replacement be K1 or K2? Someone said she had K1 but got K2 for replacement  I think.


That would surprise me, frankly. I expect they'll replace a K1 with a K1 unless they don't have any left. The last K1's officially sold, were sold last November so there a lot still under warranty for another 6 months. Of course, they stopped selling them because they ran out of 'new' so, who knows?

OTOH (On The Other Hand) if you're getting a replacement at a discount price because you broke it, vs. free, it seems like you could request a K2. But I don't really know.

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That would surprise me, frankly. I expect they'll replace a K1 with a K1 unless they don't have any left. The last K1's officially sold, were sold last November so there a lot still under warranty for another 6 months. Of course, they stopped selling them because they ran out of 'new' so, who knows?
> 
> OTOH (On The Other Hand) if you're getting a replacement at a discount price because you broke it, vs. free, it seems like you could request a K2. But I don't really know.
> 
> Ann


I think it all depend upon how you ask and which CS you talk to I guess. She had problem with her kindle and called CS frequently. They talked and now she has K2 and her K1 is return to Amazon.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, so I got my new Kindle 1 replacement today. I'm wondering if I can keep the white-book box it came in. I only have to return the defective kindle and accessories, right?


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

CK--I stepped on my k1, and it is very dead. She would be happy to have her body donated to science. You may have her for postage if you like.

Barbara


----------

